# Dont know the caliber of a bullet



## Alaska_tac (Jan 26, 2013)

I found a bunch of boxes of these bullets for a pistol im not sure what caliber they are. On the bottom it says (if read clock wise) "R A 36" (and vise versa if im not reading it right) so any help would be appriciated.
Thank you.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Got any photos?

Determining the caliber will require measuring the rounds, if there are no other markings on the boxes. 

RA usually stands for Remington Arms. There was also a Norway Company that used the RA stamp as well. The 36 may be the date of manufacture, 1936. Also some military rounds were deliberately marked oddly to obscure the source of the ammunition.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree...be safe and measure them.

You can get a pair of dial calipers for $20...if you reload, you should have a pair already to check your OAL's and make sure they are safely seated.

Most any powder scales will weigh enough mass to weigh out a bullet too. This give you both the caliber and weight.

I know that a photo is good but I also know that without scale, a .45 round nose 230 grain looks a lot like a 9 mm 115 grain....without scale. Needless to say, I am sure you can tell holding them in your hand if they are closer to a .45 or a 9mm but my point remains about the photo.

TEKTON 7165 6-Inch Dial Caliper - Amazon.com


----------

